# Old Hospital Pictures.



## silverstealth (Apr 6, 2008)

These are all postcards I have recently aquired












Cambridge Hospital Aldershot






Mens Ward St John And St Elizabeth?






St Saviour Hospital Chapel Nw, what an amazing Chapel






North Middlesex






Bexely Mental Hospital?






Beaufort Hospital?






Bolingbroke Hospital?






Broomfield Hospital ?






Greenwich Hospital






Royal West?


----------



## lilli (Apr 6, 2008)

Broomfield was a TB hospital, hence the butterfly design to the wards for natural daylight IIRC and Beaufort war hospital was also known as Fishponds asylum in Bristol all gone now thou 

I have the almost same postcard of CMH


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Apr 6, 2008)

Interesting photos there 

Broomfields a place i was interested in a few years back - its in essex & i think most of the 30's buildings have been demolished now http://www.meht.nhs.uk/trust/historybroomfield.htm has some interesting photos.

Dave 
(think we met in HR's admin a few months back)


----------



## MD (Apr 6, 2008)

nice postcards mate 
love the look of Broomfield Hospital
id love to have seen that


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 8, 2008)

worldoftheshadows said:


> Interesting photos there
> 
> Broomfields a place i was interested in a few years back - its in essex & i think most of the 30's buildings have been demolished now http://www.meht.nhs.uk/trust/historybroomfield.htm has some interesting photos.
> 
> ...




Hi Dave, was it round by the kitchens in the red corridor..


----------



## diluted (Apr 8, 2008)

silverstealth said:


> These are all postcards I have recently aquired



ruddy hell, is that the hospital where they cloned hitler?


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Apr 8, 2008)

silverstealth said:


> Hi Dave, was it round by the kitchens in the red corridor..


no in the main admin corridor you'd just come out the toilets - must have been december i think & you (if it was you) were with phil.d Myself & RM were just heading towards the tower. I was the dodgy fecker with long hair and a donkey jacket, Spoke to you both again on the way out by the corridor with the stairwell & again in the smoke damaged ward near engineering. 

Anyways - nice to see the historical postcards The one of the cambridge military hosp' ward is pretty interesting. 

Dave


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 8, 2008)

worldoftheshadows said:


> no in the main admin corridor you'd just come out the toilets - must have been december i think & you (if it was you) were with phil.d Myself & RM were just heading towards the tower. I was the dodgy fecker with long hair and a donkey jacket, Spoke to you both again on the way out by the corridor with the stairwell & again in the smoke damaged ward near engineering.
> 
> Anyways - nice to see the historical postcards The one of the cambridge military hosp' ward is pretty interesting.
> 
> Dave



Ah yes,,, you was the bloke with the crow bar... only Joking

If your ever up there again give me a shout, I won't be with phil d though.


----------



## silverstealth (Apr 11, 2008)

Bethnal Green Infirmary






German Hospital.






Harefield Hospital






Nurses Home Plastow






Royal Herbert Hospital






Mystery Ward






Mens Entrance All Saints Hospital Eastbourne.






My Favourite, The Ghost of Christmas Past, Unknown Location


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 11, 2008)

interesting postcards father christmas in the last one looks very scary


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2008)

Fabulous postcards, Silverstealth. It's amazed me how light and full of flowers the wards were. I didn't expect to see that.
Cheers


----------



## redrum (Apr 12, 2008)

silverstealth, hope you don't mind me adding a couple of pictures to your thread that i think may be of common ground...............





Womens Infirmary ward, Prestwich mental hospital,Lancashire.





Colney Hatch, groundplan and etching.


----------



## Pete (Apr 12, 2008)

Shenley, Lancashire?


----------



## redrum (Apr 12, 2008)

apologies there, have edited my post with correct info, cheers for pointing it out though pete.


----------



## northseawidow (Apr 12, 2008)

I am still looking for a photo/postcard pic of Marston Green Hospital Birmmingham - if any one could help it would be appreciated
sue


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 12, 2008)

Colney Hatch looks very spread out compaired to other mental hospitals. 

Rauceby is very compact in comparison.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> Colney Hatch looks very spread out compaired to other mental hospitals.
> 
> Rauceby is very compact in comparison.



Colney Hatch Asylum (Friern Hosp.) is probabaly one of the best examples of what went really wrong with asylum design in the mid c.19. The linear corridor running along the main frontage was 1/4 mile in length, consequently the furthest wards were at least and 1/8 mile from the central service areas such as the chapel and kitchens. The image shows the building as intended, before extensions which commenced around 1859. From that time, the entire frontage was three storeys in height and extended even further at the extremities. Even soon after it was built the institution was widely cited as a bad job. Asylums like Rauceby are examples of how much development too place in the years after in order to provide a organised, convenient layout which was compact without becoming overly congested.

Pete


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 13, 2008)

Pete said:


> Colney Hatch Asylum (Friern Hosp.) is probabaly one of the best examples of what went really wrong with asylum design in the mid c.19. The linear corridor running along the main frontage was 1/4 mile in length, consequently the furthest wards were at least and 1/8 mile from the central service areas such as the chapel and kitchens. The image shows the building as intended, before extensions which commenced around 1859. From that time, the entire frontage was three storeys in height and extended even further at the extremities. Even soon after it was built the institution was widely cited as a bad job. Asylums like Rauceby are examples of how much development too place in the years after in order to provide a organised, convenient layout which was compact without becoming overly congested.
> 
> Pete



Thanks for letting me know, we could do with a feature on the development of asylum design, complete with diagrams, as I never sure what some terms describe.


----------



## banshee (Aug 22, 2009)

i went past Bolingbroke hospital near clapham south london last week and from what someone local told me the council want to do the usual luxury flats conversion .i wonder has anyone done an explore there yet ?


----------



## Winchester (Aug 22, 2009)

I've recently acquired postcards from:

Horton
Leicester General
Napsbury
Winwick Asylum
Claybury
St Audry's
CMH 
Royal Berks
I'll get them scanned and uploaded at some point.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Aug 23, 2009)

the only bolinbrooke hospital i know of is along wandsworth common and still very much open as far as im aware.

great set of postcards!


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Aug 23, 2009)

banshee said:


> i went past Bolingbroke hospital near clapham south london last week and from what someone local told me the council want to do the usual luxury flats conversion .i wonder has anyone done an explore there yet ?



oooh has it closed now? wasnt much of a hospital when i took people therewhen i nwas mini-cabbing.

that one of broomfield [hope thats right from memory], the huge white thing with round bits] is amazing.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are amazing!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 24, 2009)

May be I should scan up some of my Dads from when he worked at Fairmile and my Uncles for that matter


----------



## Winchester (Aug 24, 2009)

night crawler said:


> May be I should scan up some of my Dads from when he worked at Fairmile and my Uncles for that matter



Maybe you should 

Maybe you should do it now? 

Looking forwards to these.


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 26, 2009)

night crawler said:


> May be I should scan up some of my Dads from when he worked at Fairmile and my Uncles for that matter


Do it, please!


----------



## melvinbmx (Aug 26, 2009)

Broomfield now http://www.waterman-boreham.com/ImageLibrary/broomHealth_28 March.jpg


----------



## GiveMeARuin (Dec 9, 2009)

*3rd London Hospital*

In the original post, the last postcard image is of the Royal Victoria Patriotic Asylum, built in 1858 as an orphanage for girls whose fathers died in the Crimea. It became a hospital during First World War (I think I'm right) and a hospital/prisoner of war internment place in the Second. There is a rumour (not corroborated- yet) that there is a tunnel under Trinity Road to Wandsworth Prison opposite where captured spies were interrogated. Now called the Royal Victoria Patriotic Building, it is apartments, offices, workshops, a hall, drama college, restaurant and cafe. I used to have an office there myself a few years ago. There is a fabulous chapel on the site, converted to an office, which was for sale/lease a few months back.


----------

